# Placa base gigabyte ga-8I915PL-G  con cortocircuito...



## guallox (Dic 12, 2010)

Hola amigos
Hace 2 dias mi tio me trajo una placa base de regalo...usada y con un problemita:

Me puse a ello, la conecté, intenté arrancarla, pero no arranca la fuente. (proteccion contra cortos, la fuente está bien)
La cosa es que no sé como, pero se me ocurrio desconectar el atx 12v de 4 pines
y asi arranca, asik probé continuidad en la placa, en los pines
y hay continuidad entre los cuatro, me puse a buscar el corto pero no lo encuentro, es normal que hagan continuidad?
Que puedo hacer?  Sin el atx de 4 pines la placa no arranca... :S

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Fortivo (Dic 12, 2010)

Hola amigo, realmente soy tecnico desde unos cuantos años y estoy mas metido en pc que en lo demas, hasta ahora no reparamos placas,tu te preguntaras porque motivo? pues bueno , uno de ellos es: al precio que estan , valen mas la pena comprar. otro motivo es: la electricidad estatica esta en nuestras contras... otra cosa es las pistas, son tan tan finas que casi son imposibles de soldar.. otra mas es que la base de barniz de proteccion que se le da al fabricarlas , cuando quieres quitar un componente hay que darle mucho fuego , si no esa base no derrite... y bueno ,, si te sigo.. ademas un corto en la placa puede ser desde un condensador hasta un integrado smd.

un saludo amigo¡


----------



## guallox (Dic 12, 2010)

:S   Bueno muchas gracias...yo era por si tenia alguna posibilidad...
Por cierto, felicidades por tu record!


----------



## Fortivo (Dic 12, 2010)

jajajaja gracias amigo gracias, por cierto esa placa que mencionas creo que no es tan cara.. siempre piensa que las piezas de un pc es mejor comprar que reparar.. si te digo que hoy en dia , las fuentes de poder del pc se cambian,, no se suelen reparar , siempre y cuando la fuente no cueste mas que la torre JEJEJEJE saludoss¡¡


----------



## sergiocat (Dic 21, 2010)

buenas, es decir que la mother no gira el cooler?? si es asi lo mas probable es que algun regulador que alimenta el procesador este en corto o bien fugado! proba encendiendo la placa sin el conector "Pentium 4" y fijate si arranca el coller!


----------



## guallox (Ene 14, 2011)

sergiocat dijo:


> buenas, es decir que la mother no gira el cooler?? si es asi lo mas probable es que algun regulador que alimenta el procesador este en corto o bien fugado! proba encendiendo la placa sin el conector "Pentium 4" y fijate si arranca el coller!



Si lees bien la pregunta, puse que ya lo había hecho, llegué a la conclusion de que la placa base tenia alguna especie de problema que no me importa cual era..tengo un tio que tiene una tienda de informatica  (componentes MUY baratos, jejejej) .

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda de todas formas


----------



## sergiocat (Ene 17, 2011)

Perdon no lei bien. Entonces definitivamente son los reguladores del micro. Ahi te paso el link con la foto de esa placa y te marque con una elipse de color verde los posibles reguladores quemados.
Para sacarlos usa una pistola de calor y medilos. 
Suerte y despues contame como fue!!!







http://imgur.com/F5R8l


----------



## Nandre (Ene 18, 2011)

Hola a todos me parece muy buena la idea que propone sergio ya que por mi humilde opiñon me inclino por el lado que hay algun mosfet de regulacion en corto proba midiendo la continiuad en elllos o de ultimas sacalso para medirlos fuera de la placa, revisa bien porque ademas de los que te marco sergio hay varios mas que alimentan a la cpu, no descartes la idea que tambien pueden ser (poco probables) los reguladores que alimentan al puerto pciexpress ya que la energia que las targetas de video solicitan de ese puerto es sudministrada en gran parte del riel de 12v provenientes del conector de 4 pines 
Suerte con la placa y saludos!!!


----------



## fer7k (Feb 5, 2011)

Hola a todos yo tengo un problema con una gigabyte GA8IG1000MK. yo la enciendo y en el BIOS aparece un msj que dice "memory runs at single channel" y se apaga de inmediato, y cuando no se apaga inicia el SO y luego de unos minuto se apaga y la intento encender de nuevo y no inicia ni el BIOS.
Gracias por su atención


----------



## guallox (May 31, 2011)

sergio, hace tiempo había dejado de leer este post, asique como me dijeron que no tenía solucion tiré la placa -.-
Ahora me arrepiento mucho, ya que es bastante mejor que la mia...gracias de todas formas.
fer7k: Eso del mensaje "memory runs at single channel" es normal, es la forma en la que está configurada la colocación física de la memoria. (si no me equivoco)

y...lo de que se apaga solo, no sabría decirte la razón. lo siento.


----------

